# Help. Yoder YS640 vs Rec Tec 700



## soonerbeachbum (Dec 28, 2018)

Howdy everyone I need some help deciding on a pellet smoker. I've been considering purchasing one for awhile now because of the convience of setting and forgetting with a busy schedule. Now I have a newborn and my 4 year old so my time tending my smokers are limited for the next few years so the pellet smoker seems like the perfect solution to my smoking habit. I've been doing a ton of research and for now I've narrowed my decision down to two brands and my price range is roughly $1,800.00 at the max. 

With all that being said I love the Yoder products and durability and the Rec Tec for the 40 lbs hopper and the (from what I've read) smoke flavor the cooker can create it as close to a pit as any pellet smoker can. If they could create a hybrid of the two I'd be sold! Right now I'm leaning towards the YS 640 because of the heavy gauge steel durability and it's made here in the USA vs being made overseas with smaller (cheaper) materials. I'd love to be able to get as close to my pits as possible so maybe I could purchase an smoking tube or something like that to help. Any thoughts, experiences, or opinions would be GREATLY appreciated. Even some more product suggestions if there are any... Thanks y 'all!


----------



## texomakid (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm biased since I'm a Yoder 640 guy and in all fairness I've never cooked on the Rec Tec 700. I've owned my Yoder since April 2018 and no issues at all (so far). I love the ability to sear with the sear plates and the addition of the Rotisserie recently really makes this cooker very versatile. I'm guessing you can't go wrong either way you choose.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 25, 2019)

not sure if you made a buy yet.  I went rec tec RT700 and have no regrets.  Love it!  wifi controller is super cool, cooks like a champ in all temps too.  im in SLC and made a Christmas brisket in cold temps no problem - best one I ever made.


----------



## Mikejmartino (Jul 18, 2019)

I have had a Rectec 640 for three years. My new Yoder YS640s with the Competition Cart just shipped today. I just cant take all the problems I have had with the Rectec. A buddy of mine has had his Yoder since 2015 with 0 problems. I'm on my second wifi controller. (I upgraded), second ignitor and the powder coat is peeling. Rectec sends you Rust-Oleum and tells you to scrape and sand. 
Who knows, maybe the Yoder will be terrible but the Rectec and their customer service is not good.


----------



## soonerbeachbum (Sep 21, 2019)

Thank you for the info. I had something come up and had to delay my purchase, but I’m getting ready to make my purchase. I’m still on the fence but I’m leaning more towards the YS 640. The hardest part is not being able to see and feel the Rec Tec before I buy it. I’m more of a hands on type of guy before I purchase something, especially something like this. There is a business about 45 mins from here that sells Yoder products and I’ll probably swing by there and take a look at what they are all about. Thanks again y’all!


----------



## Mikejmartino (Sep 21, 2019)

It is no comparison. :). Want pictures of my rusted out RecTec with the powder coating pealing?  I know the new ones are stainless steel but based on the quality of the powder coating, I bet it is cheap stainless. No disrespect to anyone that has one, cause I still do, but it is like comparing a Chevy 3500hd Duramax Diesel to a Nissan Frontier. They are both nice trucks but the Nissan isn't going to last like the Duramax towing a 20k trailer.  RecTec wants you to think it is an American product but it comes from China. They both smoke meat so go with what meets your budget. If you can swing it, the Yoder is nicer for sure. Again, this is from someone that has both.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 22, 2019)

My No. 1 Reason for going Yoder?
SAFETY!!! Too many feed tube directly connected to fire pot fires out there, including our own Disco and his GMG. Are they uncommon? Yes. Are they common enough to be Paranoid about being away from the smoker for hours at a time? Absolutely!!!
Yoder's pellet feed tube, is separated from the burn pot. Pellets Drop In with ZERO chance of a Back Burn up the Tube and to the Hopper...JJ


----------



## 2008RN (Sep 23, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> My No. 1 Reason for going Yoder?
> SAFETY!!! Too many feed tube directly connected to fire pot fires out there, including our own Disco and his GMG. Are they uncommon? Yes. Are they common enough to be Paranoid about being away from the smoker for hours at a time? Absolutely!!!
> Yoder's pellet feed tube, is separated from the burn pot. Pellets Drop In with ZERO chance of a Back Burn up the Tube and to the Hopper...JJ



Yea, I have a good friend with a 9 month old Traeger that they had a back burn a toasted the controller.  Had to wait a month for replacement parts.I know the Yoder and Rec Tec is in a different class of pellet grills than Traeger.  I like the idea of a center pot directing heat equally around the unit, but it appears that yoder has done a good job with distributing heat.  I hope to find out with in the next year.


----------



## bregent (Sep 23, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Yoder's pellet feed tube, is separated from the burn pot. Pellets Drop In with ZERO chance of a Back Burn up the Tube and to the Hopper.



My Memphis also has this design, and pot is center located. A few other brands use the pellet drop method as well.


----------



## Little-m (Sep 24, 2019)

Mikejmartino said:


> It is no comparison. :). Want pictures of my rusted out RecTec with the powder coating pealing?  I know the new ones are stainless steel but based on the quality of the powder coating, I bet it is cheap stainless. No disrespect to anyone that has one, cause I still do, but it is like comparing a Chevy 3500hd Duramax Diesel to a Nissan Frontier. They are both nice trucks but the Nissan isn't going to last like the Duramax towing a 20k trailer.  RecTec wants you to think it is an American product but it comes from China. They both smoke meat so go with what meets your budget. If you can swing it, the Yoder is nicer for sure. Again, this is from someone that has both.



This.  There is a MASSIVE difference between Chinese and North American metal.  If you don't mind having someone's car door in your smoker, go with the Chinese made product.

Bottom line - you get what you pay for.

Mark


----------



## Mikejmartino (Sep 24, 2019)

Well said Mark.


----------



## sandyut (Sep 25, 2019)

Not trying to start a thing [I held off posting on this with fear of a riot - but that never happens here ;) ]...but I did read of a Yoder back burning into the pellet bin (he had pics it happened, I saw it - and no i dont have the link or reference/link anymore) when I was researching which pellet grill to buy a year ago.  Just sayin it can happen - I dont think there is any smoker out there that cant or wont have an issue or a fire.  there are so many factors that can lead to either. it was not a decision maker/breaker for me.  It was all the options, differences, and costs that drove my decision. 

There will always be outliers in experience, customer service outcome etc. as well. This is true on all products.  there are lemon products made by mostly quality companies.  

I have the "newer" version of the Rec Tec RT700 which only has the door and power coated black - had it almost a year.  I feel I got a very good pellet smoker for the money.  I have absolutely no regret or complaints.  As do many people on here who are happy Rec Tec owners.  I dont have a hang up with where the steel originated so long as it doesn't rust - I dont have rust.  Not being unpatriotic or anything.  Just being a consumer without an unlimited budget more focused on getting what works for my needs.  My experience with the Rec Tec Bull has been excellent to say the least.  I did need to reach out to their CS for some questions and they have been insanely responsive and helpful.  I would recommend them to anyone hands down.

Just felt there is another side to this conversation that was missing.  If you need to thrash me for it - so be it.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Sep 25, 2019)

sandyut said:


> Not trying to start a thing [I held off posting on this with fear of a riot - but that never happens here ;) ]...but I did read of a Yoder back burning into the pellet bin (he had pics it happened, I saw it - and no i dont have the link or reference/link anymore) when I was researching which pellet grill to buy a year ago.  Just sayin it can happen - I dont think there is any smoker out there that cant or wont have an issue or a fire.  there are so many factors that can lead to either. it was not a decision maker/breaker for me.  It was all the options, differences, and costs that drove my decision.
> 
> There will always be outliers in experience, customer service outcome etc. as well. This is true on all products.  there are lemon products made by mostly quality companies.
> 
> ...



Another Rec Tec owner here.

There has been talk about "rust" in this thread, and "quality of steel", paint flaking and such.

But as you allude to, issues can happen with anything and from anywhere.

Have a look.  This smoker is said by the narrator to be 2 years old.  It needs paint.



We've also heard talk about "American made".

I submit to you that hardly anything "electronic" in this day and age, is 100% American made down to it's circuit boards, down to the last wire, down to the last washer.

But stating "American made", is a very good marketing tool for some manufacturers of some products.  Even if it's not 100% accurate.

Again, have a look.  About 47 seconds into the video.



Is "Tamura" an American company?

Somehow, I doubt it.  So then what is this likely "foreign", or more specifically Asian part doing in this "American made" product?

And so there is a lot of talk about "American made".  Sounds good.   Sounds great. But when we really get down to it, electronics, and electronic items,  are rarely 100% American made these days.

Finally, we hear "built like a tank" and other euphemisms.

You know, when it comes to electronic equipment, which to some degree is what today's pellet grills are, it is reasonable to expect that at some point in time, in the "near" future, that which is considered "state of the art" today, will be looked at as obsolete up the road.  And sometimes, not too far up the road.

As a kid growing up in the 1970s, we had Cadillacs.  These 70's era Caddys were built like tanks.  Thick steel, and chrome everywhere.  Sheet metal which was "heavy gauge" if ever one could use the term.  Body's by "Fisher".

Electronically, well there was, "State of the art" 8 track and cassette tape players. AM/FM radios.  Built in CB radios, cable controlled cruise control, carbureted engines, shoulder harness restraints.  Power  elevating and retracting radio antennas.

But this was all the rage.

Now, even though "built like a tank", those cars and others like it, are obsolete.  And obsolete from so many standpoints.

From a safety standpoint.  From a driver comfort and ergonomic standpoint.  From the ease of grip even on the steering wheel standpoint. From a driving in reverse or parking standpoint, (think back up cameras and back up sensors).  From virtually any standard we consider "normal" today.

But it was built like a tank.   It was American made.  And still probably running today.  But from an electronics standpoint,  it's obsolete.  Well beyond obsolete.  But built like a tank.

Likewise, I know that my pellet grill will reach a state, and likely soon, of obsolescence.

Today, PID controllers, are the rage.  Tomorrow, as the market drives improvement, something better than it will likely come along.

When it does, then I will likely want it.  But if I've spent 2 grand on an obsolete "tank", well then how ready am I going to be to "replace it", with something which is more technologically advanced than it is?


----------



## sandyut (Sep 25, 2019)

A Google search of Yoder rust will bring up countless threads and pics if rust is a concern...


----------



## Mikejmartino (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Mikejmartino (Sep 25, 2019)

The picture I posted is of my RecTec. They told me to cut away the powder coating the best I can and sand it. Then use the Rust-Oleum they sent me. The metal on my RecTec is way thinner than the metal on my Yoder.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Sep 25, 2019)

That's too bad.  I certainly wouldn't be happy with that.

Do they still sell that model, or has it been discontinued?

It's looking like this sort of thing can happen anywhere and to anyone.

https://community.yodersmokers.com/viewtopic.php?p=8603

https://pitmaster.amazingribs.com/f.../wood-pellets/563793-used-yoder-ys640-cleanup

Yep, looks like it can happen to a variety of brands out there.

https://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/showpost.php?p=4013140&postcount=7


----------



## texomakid (Sep 25, 2019)

I've got a Yoder and have owned it for about 1 1/2 years. There's a little rust on it in a few spots (and it's overall a bit dirty - could use a good cleaning) but it's a cooker that does see outside elements. I don't promote any particular cooker nor will I condone one unless that's my experience. With that being said, it is MY OPINION the rust I have encountered is NOT a major issue. There are variations in temps from end to end of the YS640 but it has a dampener that can help manage it some what but with any cooker I've owned I've had to manage temp variations to some degree. Very easy to manage. When you use a cooker as much as I've  have up to this point it has acquired some "patina" (I've been through around 1000# of pellets in 1 1/2 years.) It does not have any wifi capabilities built into this model and that's something I didn't want or need. I can tell you what it does is nothing short of pellet cooker magic. I "assume" there are many other brands and models that will do the same and maybe better.

If you're concerned about aesthetic then I can't be of any help. My concern is dependability, durability, & end product. I could not be more please with my YS640 (up to this point - the thing may blow up later today when I fire it up!)

Are you going to see some rust if you buy a Yoder? Based on my experience it's likely that you will. If I remember correctly I got a small can of black touchup paint with the cooker when I purchased it? From what I'm seeing the rust might become an issue in 15 or 20 years? I hope I make it that long.......

I just don't see the rust as a "deal killer" or at least it's not for me.

Edit - If I could change anything I would have purchased the stainless shelves vs the chrome racks. Unfortunately that drives the price up even more for the standard model like mine (I don't have the competition cart.)
This smoking thing is a sickness!


----------



## sandyut (Sep 25, 2019)

well said texomakid.  I think its more about looking for the right option and price balance with the budget.  I wanted and love the wifi controller.  Accessories/upgrades run up the upfront costs a lot (or can).  But I also feel about my RT700 like you do about your Yoder.  cooks great meat.  that was the goal here and we succeeded.  I am sure there will be a different brand and model one day in my future, I am too young to believe anything I buy will out live me...or at least I hope so!


----------



## Mikejmartino (Sep 25, 2019)

S
 SlowmotionQue
. You are 100% right. It can happen to any brand. Yoder says you may get some surface rust when you buy it. It happens. The powder coating makes it that much harder to fix than on a Yoder. That was the annoying part. RecTec acted like it was no big deal. Maybe a sorry, here is an accessory for your trouble instead of assuming I wanted to sand and paint a grill that was $1500+ after accessories and shipping. 

The RecTec still smokes well. I can't complain about anything else on it. 

The new model is stainless with wifi. I upgraded to the wifi wi this one when they were running a sale for $99 on it. 

I love my Yoder YS640s but I still can't get rid of my RecTec 680. 

The big hopper on the RecTec is awesome. It also acts as a warning tray. The way the hopper cover is designed, it would be hard for water to get in it. The pain is filling the hopper over the grill if you can't get to the back or roll it out easily. 

The Yoder hopper can, and will get water in it. There is no lip. My neighbor has an older YS640 and had the pellets turn to concrete in the tube. What a job that was to free it. 

There have been fires in the Yoder  hopper. From  what I hear, it can happen if you leave the hood open during cool down. It tells you that in the instructions. 

The Yoder has wild temperature swings Durning startup it tells you that in the book. It overshoots by a lot. That may be to heat up all that mass. It is a heavy grill.

I have friends that have Tragers. They produce some awesome eats off them too. I know a guy that bought Al Roker's smoker that was a custom job. Some good eats come off that too.  Other buddies have Home Depot and WalMart purchased smokers. I won't deny the my appetite when they invite mo over. Some of those friends can make a killer brisket on a Walmart grill. 

Again, there is good and bad to all of them.

I say get what you wallet can stomach. Buy as good as you can get and you won't be sorry. Neither will your stomach.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 25, 2019)

I'll take a 1970 Eldorado Convertible, Pearl White, Red Interior, over a Lexus any day of the week!

Both Pellet grills cook very well. Back Burn up a feed tube, of a Yoder, that is separated by a few inches AND a Shield? That, HAS to be a one in a million crazy anomaly!

For me, the biggest downside to the Yoder IS they are Painted, rather than Powder Coated. True, you pretty much can't find a YT video of a year+ old Yoder that does not have peeling paint and surface rust. But that goes for ANY smoker that is painted that High Temp Flat Black! I am unable to Refinish any piece of equipment, every year, to keep it pretty. So until I gather Memphis Grill type money, I'll just have to live vicariously through the fine folks at SMF and their Pellet Poopers. Carry on, Gentlemen...JJ


----------



## Mikejmartino (Sep 25, 2019)

@chefjimmyj. Love your post. 

I'm not sure if you saw the powder coat on my RecTec. 

I agree about the Cadillac.


----------



## 2008RN (Sep 26, 2019)

texomakid
.  Your right this smoking is a sickness. But If I am going to have a sickness, There is no better way to go.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 26, 2019)

Had a nice fellar show me his rectec last year and it had rust on the lower part, If I remember right he said it was due to high temp cooks, it didn't bother him but he keeps it on his deck with a cover. I haven't seen any rust on my PB other than some on the defuser , nothing lasts forever and most stuff is outdated when you get it lol.


----------



## sandyut (Sep 26, 2019)

Seems like the Rec Tec rust and paint issues were on the older Bull which had the chamber that was powdercoated along with the lid.  the current version and the one I have is all stainless unpainted except the lid which is black.  looks like the issue was "corrected" for the newer versions.  Sorry for those with the red powdercoating that is coming off.  

Looks like anyone shopping for a Rec Tec should not worry about this. - I am not worried.  I have done several high temp cooks and the lid is still fine.


----------



## texomakid (Sep 26, 2019)

soonerbeachbum
 sorry if your thread took a wrong turn. Our bad but let us know what you purchase. So many choices, so little time...........

BOOMER!


----------



## sandyut (Sep 26, 2019)

thank you texomakid - we do get derailed sometimes...



 soonerbeachbum
  the options in your budget are all quite good.  I probably for got the obvious too... my apologizes.  this is the criteria I looked at in no particular order;

warranty
cook space
overall size
wifi connectivity y/n
I spent hours on reviews...they are subjective so keep an open mind and come to your own conclusions.
customer support
some people have issues with aesthetics.
Some folks have called the manufacturers to see what they have to say, how they are treated ask questions etc.
Between these two - its likely not an issue - the the weight is very different too.
the objective facts about what you are buying and how you will use it.

Best of luck and keep us posted


----------



## jlud (Sep 27, 2019)

I can only speak to my experience with my Yoder YS640 since this spring.  Mine sits under my covered porch so it doesn’t get direct rain although it is a wet climate.  I believe the rust many get under the main door is due to drippings that run down when moving meat in and out that are not wiped off.  The unit is very heavy, around 330 pounds if I recall and is very thick built.  I am not sure what the rec trc ways, but one could figure out a weight difference for what that is worth... not sure anything.

I did look at where these are made.  I watched some videos of Yoder in Kansas and although some of the components are sourced from other countries, they work is done in the US to weld, build, and paint them which was important to me, but again not everyone and I am not saying one way is better.  I know Rec Tec has some fantastic customer service in Augusta Georgia but their products are assembled and shipped from China.

As far as performance...no complaints and enjoy it.  I am sure the Bull would have been great as well as lots of happy owners and a nice 6 year warranty.  

Good luck either way, hope you enjoy whatever you get, don’t think you will go wrong either way!


----------



## kstone113 (Oct 3, 2019)

Mikejmartino said:


> It is no comparison. :). Want pictures of my rusted out RecTec with the powder coating pealing?  I know the new ones are stainless steel but based on the quality of the powder coating, I bet it is cheap stainless. No disrespect to anyone that has one, cause I still do, but it is like comparing a Chevy 3500hd Duramax Diesel to a Nissan Frontier. They are both nice trucks but the Nissan isn't going to last like the Duramax towing a 20k trailer.  RecTec wants you to think it is an American product but it comes from China. They both smoke meat so go with what meets your budget. If you can swing it, the Yoder is nicer for sure. Again, this is from someone that has both.



Man, this is one of those rare bad posts about Rec Tec I searched for long and hard when I was researching them.  Though this won't of affected me as Rec Tec addressed that with the all stainless models now which is what I have.  All that said, I would be pissed also if I was in your situation.  But complaining about Rec Tec(which was fair) when (someone correct me if I'm wrong) Yoder ships with a can of spray paint for it.  I didn't do a super extension research of Yoder but it was very easy with little to no research that they have rust issues.  The Y-640S is about the same size as the Bull and costs a good amount more.  I told myself if i"m spending about 2 G's on a grill, it shouldn't rust after about a year.  But that's just me.  

Rec Tec's customer service is what keeps bringing people in and keeps them happy.  I've only had to call a few times but they are second to none customer service.  The facebook groups are full of story after story of amazing customer service.  To be fair, I do see a lot of folks with the older RT-680 that has to sand them all the way down and repaint them.  Doesn't sound like you got the best customer service however any company that gives you the CEO's personal cell number.....speaks for itself.  

I don't think you can go wrong with either one of these smokers but bang for your buck, hands down I would go with Rec Tec.  I could not be happier with mine!  

Good luck to you!


----------



## sandyut (Oct 3, 2019)

kstone113 said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with either one of these smokers but bang for your buck, hands down I would go with Rec Tec. I could not be happier with mine!





kstone113 said:


> Rec Tec's customer service is what keeps bringing people in and keeps them happy.



Right there with ya!


----------



## jlud (Oct 3, 2019)

Yoder was cheaper for me than Rec Tec Bul when package was considered.  Yes, I got a can of paint with it.  Haven’t used it as I clean off the drippings on the front.  I am in Pacific Northwest so it’s wet.

I actually got worried about not finding any bad reviews on the rec Tec.  All accessories and product page have 5 star reviews on everything....I actually worried they scrubbed the reviews.

But it was a close 2nd and sure the Bull would have been good.


----------



## kstone113 (Oct 3, 2019)

jlud said:


> Yoder was cheaper for me than Rec Tec Bul when package was considered.  Yes, I got a can of paint with it.  Haven’t used it as I clean off the drippings on the front.  I am in Pacific Northwest so it’s wet.
> 
> I actually got worried about not finding any bad reviews on the rec Tec.  All accessories and product page have 5 star reviews on everything....I actually worried they scrubbed the reviews.
> 
> But it was a close 2nd and sure the Bull would have been good.



Those Rec Tec packages can add up fast.  Since I had decided on Rec Tec, I researched those packages and outside stuff and went with an ala cart way.  The pellets is really what makes the price so high.  I pay less than 50 cents a lb. for Lumber Jack.  The Rec Tec pellets or cookingpellets(unless you are local) are $1 a lb and that gets super pricey!  I did get the grates(those work on any grill), non-stick mats, front folding shelf, grill cover(I got this free since my dad and I ordered together - worked that out with Rec Tec CS) and the grill pad.  I got two after market shelves from Amazon that was cheaper than the Rec Tec one and are stainless so I can dishwasher them.  

When I got my Bull, the Yoder didn't have their wi-fii fireboard PID controller.  That made the price go up even further but I'm sure all Yoder fans were happy with that.  Seems like a lot of these companies are trying to catch up with Rec Tec's controller.  ie - Yoder just upgraded this year and so did Traeger.


----------



## kstone113 (Oct 3, 2019)

If you are still in full research mode, one other suggestion is to join(this assumes you have facebook) Rec Tec fb groups and Yoder ones.  You will be able to find out a TON of info there and you can search those groups which is really nice.  I don't post a lot on the fb groups but use them for research on what others have said about xyz.


----------

